# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  UHF TV PLL transmitter

## FM1

UHF TV PLL transmitter:  _http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42463_

----------


## ^Active^

Δεν μας λες και εμας πως το εφτιαξες ; Ενδιαφερων φαινετε!!!!

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα PLL ..., ένα antena booster βλέπω.
Σορρυ αν κάνω λάθος ...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα PLL ..., ένα antena booster βλέπω.
> Σορρυ αν κάνω λάθος ...



εκείνο το άσπρο κουτί γωνία κάτω αριστερά με τα deep switch πρέπει να είναι διαμορφωτής  εικόνας και ήχου με PLL uhf της μιστράλ ! ;

----------


## FM1

Το όλο σύστημα αποτελείται απο ένα uhf tv pll modulator stereo ή μη (για τον ήχο), εν συνεχεία το σήμα του διαμορφωτή ενισχύεται από ένα uhf antenna booster και κατόπιν η έξοδος του antenna booster δίνεται παράλληλα και στις δύο εισόδους τών κεντρικών uhf ενισχυτών..οι δύο έξοδοι των ενισχυτών μπαίνουν στις εξόδους ενός  uhf tv splitter(διακλαδωτής TV) ενώ στην είσοδο του uhf splitter συνδέεται μια κεραία tv 75Ω..οι έξοδοι των ενισχυτών θα μπορούσαν να παραλληλιστούν(γεφυρωμένοι) αλλά προτίμησα να περάσουν ξεχωριστά από ένα splitter....ΤΟ ρόλο του uhf tv pll modulator μπορεί να τον <<εκτελέσει>> και ο  uhf διαμορφωτής ενός παλιού video-vcr που συνήθως είναι συντονισμένος στο ch36 των uhf  :Wink:  

Δείτε εδώ την λειτουργία του: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpoHDNPwbAY

----------


## FM1



----------


## FM1

Sorry κόλλησε και βγήκε δύο φορές  :frown:

----------


## FM1

Λοιπόν το σχέδιο του πομπού TV ήρθε απο εδώ: http://members.home.nl/radiomornings...mas/Tvstat.gif

----------


## drampas

γεια σου φιλε μου εχω μερικες αποριες τα db τον ενυσχιτων παιζουν ρολο γιατι μια ματια που εριξα δεν υπαρχουν ενυσχιτες με αυτα τα db που εχει το σχεδιο

ποια  ειναι η σχεση μεταξη του προτου ενισχιτη καιρεας με τους δυo κεντρικος ενισχιτες παντα οσο αναφορα τα db 

ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου!

----------


## kostas30

kανα σχεδιο για panel εκοπομπης υπαρχει?

----------


## FM1

Λοιπόν φίλε drampas, o πρώτος ενισχυτής του σχεδίου είναι ένας απλός UHF ενισχυτής ιστού κεραίας (mistral εμπορίου) με 28-33dB απολαβή (βλ.σχήμα 1) που οδηγεί τις δύο εισόδους δύο μεγαλύτερων UHF κεντρικών ενισχυτών σαν αυτούς που τοποθετούνται στα κλιμακοστάσια των πολυκατοικιών (βλ.σχήμα 2)..Tώρα στα dB που λέει το σχέδιο δεν έδωσα ιδιαίτερη σημασία απλά το δίνω μόνο για την συνδεσμολογία, με έναν ενισχυτή ιστού να οδηγεί έναν κεντρικό ενισχυτή ή ακόμα και δύο μαζί δεν θα έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα..έτσι το ξεκίνησα και εγώ.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

κανω μια σκεψη.

αν εκπεμπει καποιος με αυτα υλικα που λετε οτι υπαρχουν σε καθε σπιτικο κεραιοσυστημα.

εισαι παρανομος ?

1) ΝΑΙ γιατι δεν παιζει ρολο το τι χρησιμοποιεις αλλα η ιδια η χρηση
2) ΟΧΙ γιατι, τι θα σου πουν, αν ελθουν, οτι εχεις σταθμο?

Τι λετε ?

----------


## drampas

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΛΑΔΩΤΗ 1:4 ΜΕΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΝ. ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ 4 ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ 

ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗΣ ΤΗ ΛΕΕΙ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙΣ 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> kανα σχεδιο για panel εκοπομπης υπαρχει?



πάντως η καλύτερη κεραία για τόσο μικρή ισχύ είναι η κεραία πλέγμα TV που έχει και καλή κάλυψη σε λοβό, το έχω δοκιμάσει. Απο rf out πάει σε 2 ενισχυτάκια σειρά και η έξοδος στην  κεραία με καλά αποτελέσματα σε όλη τη γειτονιά.

----------


## FM1

Λοιπόν φίλε drampas θεωρητικά μπορούν να συνδεθούν 4 ενισχυτές, αλλά στην πράξη τώρα μετά τον δεύτερο ενισχυτή και ανοίγωντας την ενίσχυση και των δύο στο max αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται γραμμές-παραμορφώσεις στην εκόνα από την υπερενίσχυση (αυτό είχε συμβεί σε μένα)..
Αυτό που σου προτείνω για αρχή είναι να βάλεις 2 ενισχυτές με τις εισόδους τους παράλληλα χωρίς splitter!,ενώ τις 2 εξόδους θα τις περάσεις απαραίτητα από 1:2 splitter και από την έξοδο του splitter απευθείας στην κεραία!..
Εάν οι ενισχυτές σου έχουν ρύθμιση της απολαβής αυξομείωσε τους όπως επίσης και τον ενισχυτή ιστού για να πάρεις καθαρό σήμα!..
Εάν πάλι διαθέτεις 4 ενισχυτές πέρασε τους (στην έξοδο μόνο!) από ένα 1:4 splitter και κάνε τις δοκιμές σου.

----------


## FM1

Θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο Παναγιώτη,οι μετωπικές κεραίες πλέγμα (ανακλαστήρας) διαθέτουν διχαλωτά δίπολα με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνεται το εύρος ζώνης συχνοτήτων λειτουργίας της κεραίας και συνεπώς να διέρχονται πολλές συχνότητες-κανάλια κάνοντας την αρκετά αποτελεσματική τόσο στην εκπομπή όσο και στην λήψη.

----------


## drampas

ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ Η  ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΑΒΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΙΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΗΣ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ?

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ  ΕΜΒΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΗ ΤΗ ΚΑΛΗΨΗ ΕΙΧΕΣ?
SORRY ΑΝ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗ ΛΕΕΙ?
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ

----------


## gutsi

http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_pro...%20L269&page=1
ενισχυτής γραμμής
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=305&page=1
διαμορφωτής 
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/search.p...=search&page=1
ενισχυτής μαστιγίου
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....8&cat=0&page=1
κεντρικος ενυσχητης


κανουν τα παραπάνω για αυτη την κατασκευή;καλυτερα ειναι να εκπεμψω με διπολα ή με yagi;

----------


## Tsilo

Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πέι αν το καλώδιο που θα χρησιμοποιήσω για την κεραία επομπής θα είναι το κλασικό που έχω και για λήψη 75ΩΜ?

----------


## Dimitris13

Αν και παλιό το άρθρο είναι πάρα πολύ καλό για τον συγκεκριμένο πομπό..  Είχα και εγώ στο μυαλό μου κατι παρόμοιο για εναν "πειραματικό" πομπο ,  αλλά έλεγα μετα απο το modulator να δώσω κατευθείαν σε έναν ενισχυτή  κεντρικής και όχι σε δύο.. (περίπου 115 dbμv μπορει και παραπάνω), αλλά  ίσως να είναι καλύτερo αυτό το σχέδιο που έχει και προενισχυτή απο  ενισχυτή ιστού.. Έχω κάποιες απορίες και θα ήθελα την βοηθεια σας. Αν  βάλω κάποια στιγμή ενα φτηνό ψηφιακό modulator dvb-t cofdm (βγάζουν απο  80 μέχρι 90 dbμv) η οδηγηση με τους ενισχυτες θα έχει την ιδια επιτυχία  όπως το αναλογικό σύστημα? Επίσης βρήκα ενισχυτη κεντρικής που βγάζει  δύο εξόδους στα 110 dbμv,  [  http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=458&page=1  ]  μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτόν ( 1 ενισχυτη δηλαδη) και να βάλω το  σπλίτερ στις 2 εξόδους που βγάζει αντι να βάλω δύο ενισχυτές ? το  καλώδιο εκπομπής και το καλώδιο που συνδέει τους μεταξύ τους ενισχυτές  να είναι σίγουρα 75Ω και όχι 50Ω ? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## aris k

> http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_product.php?prod_id=Mistral%20L269&page=1
> ενισχυτής γραμμής
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=305&page=1
> διαμορφωτής 
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/search.p...=search&page=1
> ενισχυτής μαστιγίου
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....8&cat=0&page=1
> κεντρικος ενυσχητης
> 
> ...



με  κανονικη κεραια  UHF  η εμβελεια  ειναι  σιγουρα 3 χιλιομετρα  το εχω κανει  πριν απο πολλα χρονια  και παει μια  χαρα  !! καλωδιο 75 ΩΜ  καλης  ποιοτητας , μονο  που εγω ειχα  βαλει  στην θεση του modulator  ενα  Video  και  περναγα  τα  καναλια  απο το Tuner

----------

